# Women of Prayer and fasting



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 31, 2011)

I got this topic from Laela's siggy..

Can you share some experiences with fasting/prayer?
If you ever struggled with fasting/prayer, how did you overcome it?
What type of fasting you do?
How has prayer/fasting improved your walk with God?
How are you motivated to prayer/fast?


I know there is power in fasting and prayer! God has moved mightly through them!!

ladies share your experiences!!


----------



## TraciChanel (Oct 31, 2011)

I pray and fast whenever I need God's guidance on a very specific issue, and it always gives me so much clarity afterwards. It has been my experience that when I fast and pray, I get confirmation on God's will for whatever it is I have prayed and asked about. For me, it just seems that I can really see the Hand of God, I can see Him move in my life. I remember a few years ago when I was looking for a job. I had been looking for months, and for some reason, nothing seemed to pan out for me (i.e. lots of interviews, no offers). I remember that I was so discouraged and I finally just prayed and fasted and I surrendered to God's will - I prayed for God to put me in the position/job that He wanted me to work in. The next week (or maybe 2 weeks later) I got a job offer for more money that I asked for. The other experiences are a bit more personal, but similar in the sense that I was able to *clearly *see God moving in my life. Fasting and prayer really helps me to discern where God is leading me and it allows me to tune in to the Holy Spirit without outside distractions, just fully focusing on hearing God's voice. Also, when I pray and fast, I make sure to keep my prayer journal and write down anything I hear the Spirit tell me. It is very powerful


----------



## TraciChanel (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to add what type of fasting I do.I usually fast for 12 -14 hours. I will typically refrain from eating solid foods. I do this from sun up to sundown. I will drink only water and maybe fruit juice (without added sugar) if I start to feel "shaky".


----------



## InVue (Oct 31, 2011)

I generally fast twice a week from midnight until 3:00pm no food or drink. If I start to feel shaky, I will drink distilled water. On rare occasion, I have fasted for 3 days and 3 nights without food or drink. This fast is more difficult. I really have to prepare myself mentally and physically. Usually the first day is the hardest. The second day I begin to get weak. The third day my body starts to adjust by nightfall I feel rejuvenated. 

Fasting keeps my flesh under subjection. I don’t mean just doing without food. I have to consecrate myself to God in prayer and study. When I do this type fast I see results. My attitude changes for the better and my desire to please God increases. When I study the bible, I get more clarity in the scriptures. I also noticed that things don’t bother me as much. When our church goes on a fast God blesses our services in a mighty way.

I think fasting is good as long as its not done in extreme.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 31, 2011)

I have been fasting and praying for so long...it keeps my spirit in check!

Our bodies get clouded with impurities from the foods we eat, to the particles in the atmosphere, to the chemicals from pestisides, etc.  We cleanse our systems because it helps our bodies get back on track and when our bodies eliminate the toxins, we feel better, and much more rested and we can think clearer...we even look better.

So does our spirit....it gets clouded with mess from the world and so we need to fast and pray to remove the toxins which sole purpose is to keep us from having a full spirit-filled life.

I usually do a weekly fast and fast breakfast and lunch and then when I eat dinner, its light.  When its time to destroy some serious things that try to overcome me, that's when I do either a week or 2 week fast with just water.  Yokes are destroyed...burdens are removed!!!!!


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 1, 2011)

I normally do a water fast for anywhere up to 6 hours (not a long time I know). I drink water by the third hour and continue. I will admit when I fast God moves....blows my mind everytime. My next fast will be for a job and clarity on some issues in my life.


----------



## Laela (Nov 1, 2011)

Fasting for me is like a recharging of the spirit man...For the most part, I fast twice a year and on occasions where I am moved to do so or when my pastor asks the church to fast. I used to join a beautiful sister on  here on her weekly fasts and may get back to doing so in the near future.  Like my mom says 'fasting is boosting your spiritual immunity' from destruction in any form. Like the body needs vitamins, I believe I need to fast and allow myself to hear clearly from God. I've achieved spiritual breakthroughs and clarify from fasting, including releasing aught and unforgiveness in my heart, receiving a Rhema Word that blows my socks off... I believe fasting helps purge out JUNK..... God says to pray without ceasing..He also commands us to fast. In Matthew 6:16 He says "when" you fast...not_ if._


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 1, 2011)

something that I don't do enough of but I will start again


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 4, 2011)

I read this and thought it would be good for this thread:

*"I  don't fast to pay a price. The price has been paid. I fast to refine my  focus so that I might more fully apprehend all that has been purchased."*


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Nov 4, 2011)

I normal do the Daniel day fast, which usually last for 1 week to 1 month depending on the type of breakthrough, and spiritual warfare I happen to be waging at the time it's not easy because this flesh is so weak.

"In those days I, Daniel, was mourning three full weeks. I ate no pleasant food, no meat or wine came into my mouth, nor did I anoint myself at all, till three whole weeks were fulfilled.” Daniel 10:2, 3


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 5, 2011)

I do social networks, television fasting as well as food


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (Nov 6, 2011)

Generally when I go on a fast I will not fast all day.  When my flesh is acting up or I need some answers or somthing, I will fast all day and I really dont put a time table on it.  I have fasted day an night for as long as 20 days and as short as one.  I agree with some of the other posters in that I will drink either juice or water during the fast or both.  I tried a no food or water on before for 3 days.  I thought I would die, but the power was like whooow!  I have done a Daniel, but for me eliminating everything but the liquid is much easier.  Also, I have been taught from very young that when I fast I was to keep the Word and Prayer as top priority.  

During a fast sometimes the Lord might give me dreams, but I will say that I hear his voice very keenly and the worship and prayer is like food! Wow!

Now I want to go on another one, but I have been asking the Lord to help me get back on it.  Need much prayer in this area, because the devil does fight us in it


----------



## JessieLeleB (Nov 10, 2011)

I've tried fasting and I feel like I'm doing something wrong, like I'm missing the white lights and loud voice of God, I'm lost but I keep trying like the next time will work better. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 11, 2011)

JessieLeleB, don't feel bad - I didn't see white lights or hear the loud voice of God either.  The first couple times I fasted, I didn't get too much out of it. As I look back on it, I guess because I was expecting "something", just didn't know what that "something" was. The times after that when I fasted, I was *so* desperate, and I really needed to see God move in my life. What I think was different was *me*. My mindset. I had a specific goal, and it was to seek God's will for my life. For me, fasting works best when I can be alone, not distracted by the TV, just me, my journal and my bible. That way I can stay in constant prayer and just listen to the still, small voice of the Spirit. I will typically do it on a Sat or Sun, because the week days are too hectic with too many distractions.

JessieLeleB, how do you fast?


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Nov 12, 2011)

So what if you gave God your word to fast until a certain point, and you don't think you'll make it?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 12, 2011)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> So what if you gave God your word to fast until a certain point, and you don't think you'll make it?


 

If God has put it in your spirit then you will make it. Just make sure it is God and not someone pushing you in this. Sometimes we get excited about things and put more on ourselves than we should. If God gave you the word to fast, then you will make it. Also, when you fast make sure that you spend time in the Word, worship, and prayer. This will be your strength during your fast. This will help you with those thoughts of defeat. As you study and pray during your fast, you will hear and see God much clearer.


----------



## ElegantElephant (Nov 13, 2011)

I've never fast before, but have so much going on right now, I feel now is the time. How do I determine what type of fast to do and for how long?


----------



## ElegantElephant (Nov 13, 2011)

Ooops.....just saw the sticky on fasting.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a hard time once I try to commit to fasting. How do you ladies prepare yourselves the days before the fast?  


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mrs. N Lugo (Nov 27, 2011)

I fast on Wednesday's.  I drink nothing but water and if I have a cold I allow myself a couple cough drops.   I start my fast at midnight and I end it at 5:00 pm.  Most of my day is spent worshiping and praying to God.  I still have to cook for the kids and go about my daily routine.  

This past Wednesday was extremely challenging.  I went to lunch with DH's client wife.  I ordered but didn't eat.  I told her I wasn't hungry and that I would be taking my food home to eat later.  I was sooooooooo tempted to eat, but I made it.


----------



## gn1g (Dec 13, 2011)

I need to do this ASAP.  I am going to do an absolute 12 hour tomorrow.


----------



## star (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=76987


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 17, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I have a hard time once I try to commit to fasting. How do you ladies prepare yourselves the days before the fast?
> 
> 
> Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF



Eat light foods (salads, fruits) and drink tea with fresh lemon juice.   Drink plenty of water and try to avoid excess sugars and salty foods, as these only 'increase' hunger by stimulating the taste buds.  

Eating light will ease you into a full fast.  

And always...   Prayer.   Praying thanking God that you are able to do this by His grace and mercy and strength.   In Jesus' Name,


----------



## crwnandglory (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Ladies,

    This topic is on schedule for me.  While I fast several times a year, I must admit that I don't believe that I go about my fasts properly.  It becomes a mental challenge more than a spiritual journey.  I personally LOVE a good challenge and once I adapt to the challenge it just becomes part of my routine.  As I understand fasting is a way to starve a desire, operate in obedience and submission to God, remove any barriers that may distract you from His presence, etc.  I just don't feel like that is what I am getting when I fast and its probably because I keep myself so busy that whatever I remove food, entertainment, etc is replaced by something else.  I am starting a corporate fast with my church which will last until February and I really don't want to go about this fast as I have the ones in the past.

Can anyone offer any tips on how you make your fast(s) fruitful?


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 23, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Eat light foods (salads, fruits) and drink tea with fresh lemon juice.   Drink plenty of water and try to avoid excess sugars and salty foods, as these only 'increase' hunger by stimulating the taste buds.
> 
> Eating light will ease you into a full fast.
> 
> And always...   Prayer.   Praying thanking God that you are able to do this by His grace and mercy and strength.   In Jesus' Name,



Thank you!!


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------

